# How much difference



## whinnie (18 Feb 2012)

Hi

How much difference do the decent substrates make over none or cheap ones, i have recently joined ukaps and knew nothing prior to reading here, i unfortunately went with a full load of just normal play sand from argos and cycled fishless then bought the fish etc, i am now wondering if i've made it impossible to grow decent plants? Would it be worth the time to remake the tank, and especially with the ada soils i read that it will take three weeks to sort itself out before i can put the fish in so would need to buy a secondary tank!

Basically, just how much of a difference does a decent substrate make?


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Feb 2012)

Hi Winnie

Google Eco Complete plant substrate

There are loads of other substrates i use eco and think it a stunning product for the price and dose not raise ammonia levels so you could do the rebuild in a day and its not as expensive as the other products and just as good have a read here http://www.aquascapist.com/substrates/c ... substrate/ before you decide  

You can buy eco for about £20 for 20lb bag stocked at most good LFS


----------



## Antipofish (18 Feb 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Hi Winnie
> 
> Google Eco Complete plant substrate
> 
> ...



Crikey Pete, where from !? FB have it at 29.99


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Feb 2012)

Yea FB has it at shocking prices Ive even asked them why its so much and told them i can get it  for £20 bag they just looked at blank expression 

Few places online but i mostly get mine from here 
http://shop.coxwellaquatics.co.uk/carib ... -415-p.asp


----------



## whinnie (18 Feb 2012)

Many thanks I'll have a look at getting some of that


----------



## Alastair (18 Feb 2012)

If your looking at dosing the water column then substrate choice isn't really essential as plants will be taking the nutrients direct from the water. Soils like Ada, columbo etc do contain nutrients and allow for a greater leeway with dosing. Eco complete is ok too but doesnt contain as much in the way of nutrients. Your sand should be more than enough should you be dosing fertilisers. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussex_cichlids (18 Feb 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> If your looking at dosing the water column then substrate choice isn't really essential as plants will be taking the nutrients direct from the water. Soils like Ada, columbo etc do contain nutrients and allow for a greater leeway with dosing. Eco complete is ok too but doesnt contain as much in the way of nutrients. Your sand should be more than enough should you be dosing fertilisers.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I disagree with this all depend on what plants you want to grow  some plants like Crypts & E.Tenellus need a good source of root fertz  you could use a root tablet with your sand but there downsides to sand it can get anaerobic and get toxic pockets of air trapped in it it can pack tighter around roots then gravel and can suffocate the plants roots of nutrients  

Also did you say you have used play pit sand this will be a silica sand which is believed when used in aquarium it can induces algae problems

Also look in my signature the 2011 and 2012 tanks both done with eco compleate


----------



## Alastair (19 Feb 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disagree with which part? 
I've used most substrates, sand gravel cat litter columbo etc. I found no need to add root ferts under crypts in sand, they flourished exceptionally well with out, as did the tennelus that was growing too. Yes, root tabs will also aid in growth but they aren't a necessity. 
Nutrient rich substrates are beneficial as they supply extra food for plants but plants will happily flourish with just bog standard gravel if your dosing correctly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sussex_cichlids (19 Feb 2012)

I disagree with you that its possible to grow anything in just play pit sand without root tabs.

Yes most plants may grow but there are lots of fussy plants some more fussy then others you would get better results in the long run with a proper plant substrate and you wont have to worry about what plants you trying to grow with correct fertz, CO2 and good lights you should be able to grow anything without problems and achieve stunning results!!

If you can afford to do with a plant substrate then why not only going to make thing easier for you.


----------



## foxfish (19 Feb 2012)

I dont think eco complete is complete anyway, the ADA soils are though.
You can read about substrates & which ones are really complete here http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=13801
I have grown most plants in plain sand with no trouble at all, here is a picture of one on my sand substrate tanks....


----------

